

Why Facebook Was So Aggressive About Migrating Users Over to Messenger - DocFeind
http://www.fastcompany.com/3036695/fast-feed/this-is-why-facebook-was-so-aggressive-about-migrating-users-over-to-messenger

======
soylentcola
Facebook's implementation aside, the user-to-user payment feature can be very
useful. My SO and I both have Google Wallet accounts and one of the things we
use often is the "send money" option. She cuts a check for the mortgage
payment every month and rather than set up a third joint account (such
commitment!) or write two checks, I can just open Wallet and send her my
share. It's not much different than setting up a bank transfer or using Paypal
but the implementation makes it much more straightforward. I'm basically
sending her a message and "attaching" some money.

Same thing with going out somewhere and splitting a check with a few people.
If nobody has cash (which happens often enough), it's easy for me to just pay
the tab and then the rest just send me their share. It shows up in a minute or
two and there's no fuss with splitting checks or deciding who owes who the
next time we go out.

Probably one of those things where I'm trading some info about my
interpersonal connections for convenience but frankly it's much more
streamlined than Paypal ever was and accomplishes the same thing. It's no
wonder Facebook wants in on that with Wallet and now Apple Pay getting into
the same sort of functionality.

